# Why do people do this?



## Binary Encryption (Oct 10, 2008)

When I post on any site I make sure what I'm posting is 100% the facts and back it up with posted and linked url's and sources. Why is it people insist on posting to someones question on a thread with "I heard, I think, I know a guy"? To the point people will fight with me over facts I've posted in a pre-post and they just won't read the links. They would rather fight with someone trying to help THEM rather than look at the facts or look it up for themselves. This seems to be prevalent on many, many sites I belong to. It just seems to me that some people would rather fight than "KNOW" something as a fact.

ok, I'm off my soapbox just needed to rant my frustrations.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Binary Encryption said:


> When I post on any site I make sure what I'm posting is 100% the facts and back it up with posted and linked url's and sources. Why is it people insist on posting to someones question on a thread with "I heard, I think, I know a guy"? To the point people will fight with me over facts I've posted in a pre-post and they just won't read the links. They would rather fight with someone trying to help THEM rather than look at the facts or look it up for themselves. This seems to be prevalent on many, many sites I belong to. It just seems to me that some people would rather fight than "KNOW" something as a fact.
> 
> ok, I'm off my soapbox just needed to rant my frustrations.


I know what you mean and it happens everywhere. When possible, cite sources and also quote the relevant portion to substantiate your claims or conclusions. If that still falls flat, meh. Crack open a cold one knowing that at least someone will benefit from you sharing your knowledge.


----------



## 1984CJ (Oct 9, 2008)

<RANT>Just like talking to people at a party, some people like to hear themselves or see themselves in print. Often these people can not be wrong. 
It seems that it is just not possible mentally for them to admit that they might be mistaken or that you might actually have a valid point. I find that these people also show up on many forums and exhibit the same attitudes.

When I can I use the ignore feature for them because whatever information that they give that might be valid is tainted by my perception of them.
<END RANT>
I try to differentiate between opinion, experience and fact and use references when possible. If I am wrong about something then please call me on it. I prefer it that way.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Binary Encryption said:


> When I post on any site I make sure what I'm posting is 100% the facts and back it up with posted and linked url's and sources. Why is it people insist on posting to someones question on a thread with "I heard, I think, I know a guy"? To the point people will fight with me over facts I've posted in a pre-post and they just won't read the links. They would rather fight with someone trying to help THEM rather than look at the facts or look it up for themselves. This seems to be prevalent on many, many sites I belong to. It just seems to me that some people would rather fight than "KNOW" something as a fact.
> 
> ok, I'm off my soapbox just needed to rant my frustrations.


At any given time, 15% of the population is seriously mentally defective in some way or another.

'Extremest', no matter what the chosen subject, 
Body building,
Religion,
Politics,
Sports,
Superstitions,
Ect,
Will account for 15% of the population at any given time...
And internet forums seem to attract much of that 15%!

Some people are 'Confrontation Orientated' or 'Confrontation Driven'...

They have been brought up in a competitive environment, or an abusive environment, where everything is taken as a personal challenge,
AND,
They have become so conditioned to this they can't learn anything unless it's simply ground into their faces.
*
I simply don't argue with them...*
It's a waste of my time and efforts, and I just don't care to fork over that much labor to someone that is 'Mentally Challenged' and isn't going to listen or read what you have written anyway.

And by 'Mentally Challenged' I don't mean 'Retarded' or 'Stupid', 
they simply won't fact check, read foot notes, or learn the basics of the subjects they speak on, 
Therefore, they continue to spit out half truths, lies, misinformation, disinformation and general crap...

First off, you can't win without breaking them completely down on every minute point, and that's very hard to do with some guy that is googling everything to find web sites and 'Information' to support his perspective, right or wrong (mostly wrong).

Secondly, it drags the conversation down on a good thread.
I have a tendency to write about personal experience, but I'm nearly 50 years old, and I've moved around quite a bit (military) and I've done quite a few things for a living or hobby down through the years...

I can usually sniff out BS when it passes under my nose...
When I do, I often call it just that (I try to be respectful, but some people won't let you be 'Tactful' about it) and move on.

The people in the bunch that are in the conversation with you will usually see it for what it is and move on with you, but it still brings the conversation down when some guy is trying to be 'Cute' or trying to pass off something that either he didn't understand to start with, or he has no first hand experience with...
Or he is just plain WRONG and can't get over it to move on with the correct information no matter how many times you and others cover it...

In those cases, you just have to step over the guy and move on, and hope he pipes down so the conversation can continue.
---------------------

This is kind of a right angle tangent, but there are some of the new forum softwares out there now that allow a thread starter to block a user that becomes a problem on the thread he started.
I've only seen it a couple of times, but that would come in HANDY when you get some guy that wants to argue the temprature of the sun, color of the noon day sky, or where the sun goes when the moon comes out!....


----------

